# Best way to keep your Plow from freezing?



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

Just wondering what some of you do to keep your pumps from freezing...(for the ones who dont have a warm garage to keep them in)
i keep a 6ft heat tape cord wrapped around my pump when its cold out and works Great


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Change the fluid every year, keep the seals fresh, and dont let water get in it to begin with?
Thats my strategy anyway.

Kevin


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I use Boss Hydraulic fluid and it's never froze.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

i use meyer's deicing hydarulic fluid and never have had a prob (knock on wood) 

Only thing that freezes is the blade to the ground, almost couldnt pick it up this morning to head out.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

This year I have a heated shop to keep it in but last winter it was outside. I never had any trouble with it down to about -30 and any colder than that I didn't try it so I could not tell you if it would have worked or not. We normally do not get snow when it is real cold out but I would not plow when it is colder than -30 anyway. Steel and everything else gets very brittle when it is cold. As far as freezing to the ground I keep a short 2X4 under each end when mine is outside.


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

change your hydro fluid and use the real plow fluid which is blue if you use regular hydro fluid it will gel up and make sure there no water in the fluid 
(fluid will look milky not clear blue in color) if there is you need to flush out your whole system not just change the fluid in the reservoir 

Jeff


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually I think keeping it in a heated shop is not the greatest when being used alot because it promotes condensation in reservoir thru vents when being brought it from cold regularly. It is a mix blessing. I bring mine in onlt during extend breaks in plowing to check it over. Same with truck, I leave them out unless they need servicing.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I use the old Western cable pumps (you can't kill'em) and change the fluid every season. Had them outside over 20 years without a problem (and in New Jersey the Winter's are COLD), and I use transmission fluid in them all.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

They were a great system and they were kinda warmed too by engine.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*never freeze !!*

use automatic transmission fluid,,,, changed my fluid from the blue meyers brand to trans. fluid 3 years ago . before when i was transporting from job to job down the interstate the pump fluid would freeze . now it never freezes that auto trans fluid is great!!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I've never had a problem after switching to Amsoils ATF. Always clean and coat your ram with WD or similar and push it all the way down when parked. And maintain the seals as mentioned.


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

I by WD in the gallons and spray my blade and pump almost after every use.... keeps it in great shape...


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

When changing fluid be sure to change the fluid in the rams also. they are at the lowest point of the system and that is ware most of the moisture collects.


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i normally pull the rams off and drain them and push/pull the rams in and out till almost nothing comes out..


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i flush everything then use meyers fluid with a drop of rubbing alcohol drys the moisture


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i flush everything then use meyers fluid with a drop of rubbing alcohol drys the moisture


Very bad choice as rubbing alchol is at the very least 30% water by volume to begin with and will freeze quicker the methanol will before it even takes on any moisture. You do not want to add water to pump which you are doing with rubbing alcohol because the over the counter stuff is always deluted with water. Use "Dry Gas" or "Gasoline Antifreeze" or such as they are pure methanol alcohol when you buy them and will not add and moisute to system. You are durn lucky that you have not had problems yet because you will if it gets cold enough with isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol.


----------

